# Probleme mit eclipse und Sysdeo - Classes nicht synchron



## murri38 (31. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich hab ein problem mit meinem WebProjekt.

Ich arbeite mit Eclipse und Sysdeo als Plugin für Tomcat.
Nun habe ich in meinem WEB-INF Ordner ja einen Ordner Classes und einen src.
Wenn ich mich nicht täusche hat Eclipse früher meine .java Dateien aus src immer
in classes kompiliert ?!

Hab jetzt eine neue Klasse geschrieben und mir fiel auf das dies nun nicht mehr passiert.
Habe ich was verstellt oder bilde ich mir nur ein das Eclipse das gemacht hat???  :wink:


----------



## Wildcard (31. Mai 2007)

*verschieb*

Ist der Source Ordner im Build Path?
Hast du den Workspace eventuell von aussen verändert?
Hast du eventuell 'build automatically' ausgeschaltet?


----------



## murri38 (15. Jun 2007)

habs nochmal neu aufgesetzt und jetzt gehts wieder. wird wohl wirklich daran gelegen haben, dass ich den workspace von aussen verändert habe...

danke!


----------

